# The White Album



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> I probably don't need to tell you who Royce White is. He's already received about as much attention as any professional basketball player can, assuming that player has never played one minute of professional basketball.
> 
> This is, in fact, the second feature Grantland has published with White as the subject, along with a 10-minute documentary filmed on the day he was drafted. Sports Illustrated sympathetically profiled White around that same time that summer, only to scold him in a back-page essay on January 21 of this year. Last week, he appeared on both HBO's Real Sports and ESPN's Pardon the Interruption (and made roughly the same argument in both venues). As with the coverage of any cult of personality, there's a handful of biographical factoids that appear in virtually all of these profiles: One is that White led his college team, the Iowa State Cyclones, in all five major statistical categories as a sophomore (the only Division I player in the country to do so). Another is that he's terrified of air travel. Another is that he's a self-styled 21-year-old eccentric who plays the piano and writes screenplays about windmills. But the main thing everyone knows about Royce White is that he's locked in a contractual, philosophical dispute with the Houston Rockets, based around a mental illness that everyone accepts to be real.
> 
> ...


http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8890734/chuck-klosterman-royce-white


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This guy is batshit.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope he's out of the NBA by the end of this season, I don't want to hear about this anymore honestly. Everybody has problems, if you don't want play somebody will be happy to take your roster spot. Being a stubborn child and not playing but still collecting paychecks isn't exactly a shining light on his crusade. 

Something's got to give, if it means he starts playing ball and being a productive NBA prospect (even in the D-League, I don't care) than he can talk about everything he wants. But until then, I just don't care because it's only very loosely basketball related.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sounds like Royce really does have mental illness problems, only that an anxiety disorder is the least of his mental problems.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to see how he does with D-League. If he can even out finally then good for him, but it's getting a bit tiring.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmfaooooo.

Previously, I really couldn't decide who I was siding with on this topic.

This guy is crazy and will never be able to get it together to where he can have a successful NBA Career

We went from mental illnesses, to smoking weed, to gambling, to capitalism...but it's all the same


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He seems to have the same mental illness as my mother. I call it blame-everyone-but-yourself-for-your-problem-itis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He comes across extremely poor in these interviews huh.


----------

